# 72 Gallon Bow Front Vivarium



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

Leaning towards housing a group of Ranitomeya variabilis "Highland" , R. sirensis or R. amazonica. 

I started with a bargain tank from Craig’s list. Besides some of the issues associated with a tank vivarium the bow front was missing the center brace. While not critical in regards to structural integrity of the vivarium it was an issue in regards to using traditional bow front glass canopies but ways around that. Much of what was done is fairly common place but the top construction may be useful to some.

I drilled the back and installed a drain and then started with an egg crate false bottom. For looks added a front leca strip and then covered with substrate barrier. Ordered some tree fern fiber and then sourced everything else locally and made some traditional ABG mix. I milled the sphagnum very quickly by using a metal mesh waste basket (also used to strain/rinse the leca and is one of those must haves in my opinion if you do a lot of DIY stuff related to fish tanks, gardening, etc..) by placing it inside a 5 gallon bucket and then just by hand rub it back and forth using the trash can as a cheese grater, very quick and easy.

For background went mainly with cork from the local Menards as readily available option. The cork tiles were 12x12 and 3/8 in thick and based on email (took forever) they indicated natural adhesives of the product were used (but issued disclaimer regarding product use). Upon opening clearly they were thermally compressed as odor is strong. 

Siliconed it on the back and then built up some areas. Wasn’t too worried about it as wont’ be seen in the long run. Siliconed the ghostwood (Bloomsandbranches) ends to the glass and held in place with tape then sprayed great stuff pond foam to secure and fill in some areas around the driftwood and sanded and sealed with the typical Drylock method. 

Leaf litter is mix of locally collected during some of our “Covid Hikes” the family has been taking. Mainly oak species, acorn caps, honey locust seed pods, and red bud seed pods. Added some live oak leaves and have a bag full of smaller magnolia leaves that family will bring up next visit. All were baked in the oven and stored dry in a sealed container for at least a month while I was collecting plants. The vivarium was seeded with temperate springtails and some dwarf white isopods. And have been misting by hand while working on the top.

For the top wanted to make sure I could easily access the tank when needed. With the brace broken/missing decided to build a series of insets to sit in the lip of the frame. I went with a three sectioned set up: front access hatch for typical feeding, upkeep, and cleaning of front glass, a separate glass section for lighting, and then a third section for venting.

I used aluminum L bracket and aluminum brazing/welding rod that can be done with typical propane torch. 









It is easy to use and definitely in the realm of the hobbyist DIY type. The joint is more than sufficient for this project. Just cut material, sand/rough up surfaces to be joined, and bevel the face edges at the joint to make a V, and clean surfaces. I clamped to a board and left the area to be joined overhanging. Heat with the torch until the rod melts then fill in the V joint and lap over onto both pieces slightly and let cool. I cut a 2x6 (traced tank profile) to bend the L bracket on using clamps, heat, and carefully bending by hand and over my knee.

After the frames were built I sanded them all, wiped down with acetone, primed with a metal etching primer (Rustoleum) then painted with Rustoleum paint.










A window screen frame kit was used to make a vent then siliconed into the vent frame. I cut some glass and siliconed it place for the mid-section (picture taken prior during checking fit). For the access front panel I used 3/8 inch PVC exterior trim. The trim can easily be cut with any hand saw (coping saw even) and sands easily and can be worked with traditional hand and power tools. It has sufficient structural integrity not to sag (small distances) and humidity/water is not an issue.










Using a NiCrew Classic 2 LED light and no issues so far besides one of the orchids initially adjusting to the light intensity (purple leaves and spots). Several broms reddened up when I had them in in terrarium on my plant rack and did not lose color after a month under the NiCrew. I still have to add some fans for internal air circulation (have to break out he 3d printer and make some mounts) and will look at adding a misting system down the road.

Now to let some of the terrestrial plants to grow in and vines do their thing.


----------



## gzollinger (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice Job. Especially on the lid, I learned some stuff. I love the look of the horizontal ghostwood. Throws a nice contrast to the background and really adds interest to the tank.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I really like the lateral matrix of the branches. It exploits activity space splendidly.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks great!

I'm using nicrew LED lights on a few of my tanks. It hasn't been very long (a month or so) but I REALLY like them so far.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 1, 2008)

Very impressive!! How can you tell when it needs to be drained?


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

Jennifer said:


> Very impressive!! How can you tell when it needs to be drained?


The back of the tank is drilled and bulk head drain kit (or equivalent) is installed. Mine is just about 1 inch above the base of the tank. Any time the water reaches that depth it will drain out the attached hose and into the waste container. 

I can visually check the back of the tank or look underneath the stand if needed.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

Well after many months finally obtained some R. variabilis 'Southern'. I wasn't for sure what to expect in regards to activity. All four immediately started to rummage around the leaf litter eating springtails. I was glad to see they were so active. I added some more springtails and flies and had flash backs to Hungry Hungry Hippos. They were out and about for about 6 hours before disappearing for the night. 

The following morning I turned the lights on lightly misted resulting in stirring up some flies hidden in the leaves and out they came. Things very likely will change but so far they are more bold than I expected at this point.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Gorgeous frogs


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

Things appear to be going well. Plants progressing fine, some definitely better than others. More importantly the frogs have been doing well. I have impatiently been waiting to here some calling with the group hitting the 6 to 7 month range. Two of the four have a different body shape being more pear/rotund in nature (currently assuming both are females). Time will tell.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

About a month ago started hearing calls from the vivarium: very short duration and days would pass before hearing again and could not identify the male during that time. Few weeks ago calling became more frequent throughout the day and always after misting and lights out and have confirmed the group to be 2:2. 

Today the frogs were all over the tank with the dominant male calling and one of the females following him across the canopy of bromeliads. He would move a few inches, call, wait for her, hop over to another bromeliad, call, etc.. This went on for about 10 minutes, several times, through the day. The non-dominant male also followed (at times) and would make contact with the female but as soon as the other male called (after contact made) he would hop to the leaf litter or to a bromeliad at the other end of the vivarium. I didn't see in aggression between the males and the dominant male didn't seam to worry at all about the other. Managed to snap a few shots of the process.

The dominant male about reached his primary bromeliad and is calling and waiting on the female. The non-dominant male is keeping a buffer and following.









The non-dominant male approached the female but didn't follow any further.









The dominant male has jumped over and down into the adjacent bromeliad axil and is calling. The female moved to his last position and is peering over to see where he is before joining him. The non dominant male did not proceed (my wife though he was thinking about what could have been) and jumped down to the leaf litter and had a meal before heading to his bromeliad area.









About an hour later found the first clutch and will see how they progress.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

All is going well and development is progressing nicely. I will pull them and see how they fair.









It was the first clutch I found but clearly somewhere another had been tucked away for a little while. One of the males taking a stroll this afternoon. I went ahead and tucked a few cannisters in a few areas and will keep an eye on them. I know the broms have a nice mix of algae and detritus and fruit flies always find a way to drown themselves in there so will see if a few make it in situ.


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Nicely done! Do you have any full tank shots? I'd love to see how the plants are progressing.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

The bromeliads have slowly started to fill in and throw some pups and I will let them fill in a little more before starting to keep them in check. The Tillandsia "Capitata Peach" has done well and thrown a few pups just needs to be in an area that can dry out easier. hen the frogs were smaller they spent a lot of time in it. The Rhipsalis baccifera has done well and do like the dainty flowers and is cascading down through some bromeliads and wood. I do see the frogs utilize it to climb or get down to the leaf litter although not an ideal plant but adds some visual interest. 

Some of the understory plants slowly declined but for the most part they were cheap cover options until the canopy was a little fuller. I did lose a few plants I wanted to keep but ideally would like the leaf litter floor to be relatively open. Begonia Vankerckhovenii and Elaeagnifolia have done well, with the later creeping across the front and growing up the back wall. 

I was hoping to cover areas of the back with vines but the surprisingly the Philodendron Brazil and Neon have been very slow to progress. I figured I would eventually just cut them out once other vining plants took off but only only had on Marcgravia sp. root and have Microsorum linguiforme in several areas slowly growing in. 

I would rather be waiting on plants than having to be trying to keep them in control. Not the best pictures but snapped a quick one this afternoon.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

Waiting for the tads to break free from the original egg clutch from 17 days ago, should be anytime now as they are moving/squirming a lot. Temperatures have been 67 to 71 in that room. Have isolated two other clutches since then. Yesterday watched the first use of a film cannister and isolated those eggs this afternoon.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

A busy little guy. I heard him calling earlier this evening and went over to take a look and noted a female making her way towards him. They slipped down into an axil and 45 minutes later noted a new clutch. About and hour later he was down in an adjacent axil that had a clutch deposited two weeks ago and brought out a couple tads.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

Dominant male calling, females responding and the other male deciding it was time to move on.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

That's a beautiful looking tank!


----------

